# Good first Lizard/ Dragon



## GlenCoco (May 12, 2014)

hey guys im getting the itch to get a lizard of late and was wondering what the community would suggest for my first one

i currently own a spotted and rough scale python so im not really new to the reptile scene and i know some things that lizards need (covering crickets and stuff in protein, recommended UV ect)
im not overly keen on blueys but i do like beardies (leather/silk backs) but i rather something more unusual. i looked up forest dragons but people say they can be precious with their temperaments and not the best of handling. i also like water dragons but i wouldn't have the space that they supposedly need. id like something medium size so beardie to waterdragon size that i can get out and just have it chilling with me while i watch tv and playing with it. i dont think i want a gecko because of what ive seen theyre almost always small and pretty fast so if i lose it and it sprints off i might as well say good bye.

eventually id love to get a monitor of some sort but again, i wouldnt have the space at the current time

thanks for the help guys


----------



## princessparrot (May 12, 2014)

How bout shinglebacks? Though they're related to blueys...


----------



## GlenCoco (May 12, 2014)

[MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION]
i have seen shingle backs at like expos and stuff i do like them a lot but i think id rather a more arboreal type lizard, one that looks similar to the water dragon/ forest dragons stature. i like their long slender legs and skinny figure


----------



## Ausreptiles101 (May 12, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a beardie


----------



## Chris1 (May 12, 2014)

Beardies in general are awesome, but why are you specifically interested in silk/leatherbacks if its just as a lounge buddy?
(obviously if youre looking at breeding thats where the $ are)

btw, you want to coat the crickets in calcium,...not protien.


----------



## GlenCoco (May 12, 2014)

from what ive seen leatherbacks and silks have more striking patterns when they are at maturity (just from what ive seen)
haha yeah my bad mustve gotten confused :S


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 14, 2014)

If your looking for something more active, Cunningham's Skinks are great!
although they usually do hate being handled, some individuals can be quite chilled
They grow to about the size of an Eastern Bluey (with longer spiky tails).


----------



## kitten_pheonix (May 14, 2014)

Ridge tailed monitor? They stay smallish.
Or gillens monitor are small as well. 
But if you want a lounge buddy I would go with a bearded dragon.


----------



## Crazycow232 (May 14, 2014)

pygmy beardie small and great, UV is essential not recommended.


----------



## Jacknife (May 14, 2014)

If you're new to dragons/lizards/monitors, and you want a lounge buddy you really can't go wrong starting with a beardie. Their needs are pretty minimal and setups are generally lower cost, as long as they have UV, a heat source with a 40+ degree basking spot and a simple diet of crickets, fruit and veg they're a piece of cake. Plus the phases you can get these days without having to fork out a small fortune are quite varied.
They fill all the wants you mention and are pretty hardy animals.
Larger dragons/monitors tend to have a more... angsty... dispositions and often don't much take to handling or 'free roaming'. Geckos really aren't a handling animal and most monitors can be pretty temperamental for the first couple of years.
A little experience dealing with beardies. blueys or shinglebacks will also give you the knowledge and the confidence to step up to small monitors and larger dragons down the track.


----------



## whiteshadow (May 15, 2014)

Beardies are amazing, I have 2 now. Look into what colours you like as there are plenty. My older one is a yellow phase and is usually a light yellow or grey colour. My new addition is Orange/Red he's only 2 months old but shows more colour already.
There are also Reduced Scales which are a bit cheaper then Leather backs and can be picked up for around $100.


Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## Frizz (May 15, 2014)

Beardie seems to be best for what you're describing if you're after a couch buddy. Some other dragons might not just want to sit still… 
I'm thinking about a beardie myself


----------



## Grogshla (May 15, 2014)

just get a standard central bearded dragon. they are fantastic pets


----------



## animal805 (May 15, 2014)

And standard Bearded Dragons can look sensational, this is one of my standards


----------



## GlenCoco (May 15, 2014)

thanks guys for the help  it will be at least a few months before i even start looking at getting one but your responses have helped a lot thanks


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 15, 2014)

I have had several types of lizards but now stick to beardies,I think they are amazing creatures


----------



## whiteshadow (May 16, 2014)

animal805 said:


> And standard Bearded Dragons can look sensational, this is one of my standards



Very nice colours mate.
My older Beardie will sit on our couch for 2hrs before he wants to move around lol

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## Bredli1956 (May 16, 2014)

Why don't you get a southern angle headed dragon


----------



## GlenCoco (May 17, 2014)

[MENTION=39748]Bredli1956[/MENTION] i am really interested in this specie but ive read that they can suffer how the community puts it 'depression' where something is changed or whatever and that they arent the best lizards for handling because of this. i am really intrigued by them tho and i think they look amazing


----------

